# Wanting to move to kos



## brownbrian1960 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi

Would be grateful if anybody would be able to offer us any advice on moving to Kos with the view to starting a business up of a cafe/snack bar and renting a 2 bed home

Regards

Brian and Carolyn


----------



## iliveonkos (Aug 23, 2011)

brownbrian1960 said:


> Hi
> 
> Would be grateful if anybody would be able to offer us any advice on moving to Kos with the view to starting a business up of a cafe/snack bar and renting a 2 bed home
> 
> ...


Hi - I have lived on Kos for about 5 years and would be happy to share advice. What sort of things do you need to know?


----------



## brownbrian1960 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Hi*

Thanks for your reply,have quite a few questions really but one of the main ones is whether it is possible to rent a business or business property to run as a cafe/snack bar as oppose to buying,we know its fairly easy and reasonable to rent an apartment to live in but we have no knowledge on the business hence looking for advice,also nedd to know if its possible and worth it to take car over from UK and then re register in Kos?Would be grateful for any tips or advice you could give us

Carolyn and Brian


----------



## iliveonkos (Aug 23, 2011)

When ex pats (or foreigners from any nationality) come to Kos to set up a business, it is very rare for the seller to sell the business to include the buildings etc. Almost all will sell you the right to trade from the premises (as in you find an empty place and set up from scratch) and you pay them a monthly rental or they will sell you the business as a going concern and still charge you rent on top thereafter. 

As for the car situation it is far too costly to change the UK car to Greek plates and whilst the second hand car market here is also expensive, it is far less hassle and stress to buy a Greek plated car. In saying that, you are allowed to keep your UK car on the island for 6 months before you need to make that decision and in a lot of cases, the Brits here keep their cars for a heck of a lot longer but do run the risk of having them impounded.

Hope that helps.


----------



## brownbrian1960 (Aug 19, 2011)

*info on tax etc*

Hi

Thanks for previous message,do you know of a good site to go on to look for businesses to rent,we were thinking of around Kefalos area but would be interested in looking at anything,also can you give us some information on the tax system in Kos.
Also just out of interest is the cost of changing plates to greek ones the same for motorbike as a car?

Many Thanks

Brian and Carolyn


----------



## iliveonkos (Aug 23, 2011)

I have yet to find any worthwhile site that advertises businesses for sale and can only recommend coming out here and speaking to the locals as most businesses and accommodation to rent are advertised via word of mouth and / or stickers put up in public places.

I am not sure what you mean by the tax system. Do you mean income tax for businesses and VAT etc? If so, then I would suggest you look online for an accountant based on Kos (or, once again visit and meet with a few) to get the answers direct from them as things are changing quite frequently.

Not sure about motorbikes and new plates as I have never had to look into it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My advice would be to do it just before Easter as that way you will have a full season ahead of you


----------



## iliveonkos (Aug 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> My advice would be to do it just before Easter as that way you will have a full season ahead of you


I would agree as far as trading is concerned but they will need to come out much sooner than that in order to make a deal. The Greeks are not known for their speed and the bureaucracy can be very time consuming.

I would also question whether Kefalos as a location is the best for this type of business. Of all the resorts on the island, Kefalos seems to have been affected most by a lack of numbers.


----------



## brownbrian1960 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for comments ,can anyone give us an indication on what the rate of income tax is in Greece,and indeed any other taxes involved if running a business?
Am planning to come out to Kos in April to initially look for business premises and can anyone suggest where to start looking?

Many Thanks

Brian and Carolyn


----------



## jodiekelsbie (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi me and my boyfriend are thinking off moving to kos or in the area around it, hopefully for a long time but we are ( take one day at a time people ) so seasson buy seasson, at the mo we are thinking of booking a 2week deal so we can get an studio room or some think like that and find work in that time , My boyfriend is a painter&dec and ive passed my hairdressing and been in a salon for about 1year now !! But we will do anythink bar work to i dont no cleaning. Just saying that to you as in we will do anythink !! Please can you help as dont no where to start !!


----------



## pk5555 (Oct 22, 2012)

Jodie...hitting a new country on a 2 week holiday expecting to find work? Esp Greece! Obviously you two are young people, but sorry to say, forget it as it will end in tears


----------

